# Probably the best rack in the UK, fully custom by JVK to my specs with full deco



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Total value near £7k, want £2k, includes full deco for each tub, set up like viv with plants and hides, plants in each along £30 x 22, 5 x Microclimate Prime 2, each level has it's own stat.

LED lighting and each tub with key lock and window. Also have temp and humidity display on most tubs, others not fitted yet but will include 30 x thermometer/hygrometer.

Also 2 x heat plates each level, front and back, keeps temps even in un heated room.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Will include fully kitted 4ft viv and 2 x Habistat digital dimming stats. Cost over £500 to set up with 1 stat.

Rack has v70 type tubs and 11 levels with 22 tubs. Also includes extra low level castor level, so you could split in to 2 separate racks.

Stats alone here cost £800. Still have the boxes.

£7-800 worth of hides and water bowls.

Several hundred worth of plastic plants.

Rack on it's own cost £3k.

Lots of unused items, including ceramic bulbs, Repti Fogger, plants, bowls and much more, will also include 50L rodent freezer.


----------

